# Glascock County



## jccooper (Sep 13, 2011)

How are things looking for everyone this year?  Any deer taken this past weekend?  We planted food plots this weekend.  Now I'm hauling water until we get some rain.


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 14, 2011)

we have a serious yote problem. seen the fewest fawns i have ever seen, this year. i am on the high lonesome end of the county so might not be the same story everywhere. thankfully, i got a place in hancock but i still have a few(one in particular) bucks here behind the house i intend to take down.


----------



## jccooper (Sep 14, 2011)

We are there at High Lonesome and Hobbs Rd.  The trail cam photos we have been getting this year has not had many fawns.  We all should come together with a plan to take care of the problem.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Sep 15, 2011)

Have only had a chance to go once.  I killed a doe Sunday afternoon feeding on persimmons.  I really had expected to shoot a coyote as they have been hitting that tree hard.  There is scat everywhere loaded with persimmon seeds.

Although the coyotes are thick where I hunt, I have been getting more pics of fawns than lat year.  I only saw 3 fawns all last year and I have pices with 3 in one frame this year.

We just need rain real bad!


----------



## jccooper (Sep 15, 2011)

I was told that we got a little this afternoon.  I sure hope to get some more Friday and Sat.  If not I will be hauling water again to the food plots.


----------



## jccooper (Sep 20, 2011)

Can anyone give a rain update?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 21, 2011)

My mother in law lives very close to ya'll and she recieved alot of rain Today and Yesterday


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Sep 22, 2011)

We received 3.5 inches Wednesday on the southern end of the county and another couple of tenths this morning.


----------



## brent613 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats good i have been waiting on rain for a while now.We are near mitchell and have not seen many yotes in our area and not alot of scat either.havent seen anything yet all the pics on the cams are still right after dark and early morning.


----------



## huntnboy (Sep 24, 2011)

First morning in stand this season an seen a doe at 7:40. Waiting on some more to come thur.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Sep 27, 2011)

Killed another doe Sunday morning under a persimmon tree.  She was alone and didn't have any milk in her.


----------



## jccooper (Sep 27, 2011)

Sea-N-Double that's great news about taken another doe.  We now have our food plots coming up and they are looking good!  The rain we got last week sure helped out!


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks.  Mine have really jumped this week, too.  Deer are just starting to hit the peas.  They are on persimmons and crabapples really hard right now.


----------



## brent613 (Sep 30, 2011)

Have your persimmons started falling yet we still have them in the tree.Hopefully yhey fall soon


----------



## brent613 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jcooper you drive about as far as i do to hunt down there.


----------



## brent613 (Sep 30, 2011)

good luck this weekend guys leaving in a couple of hours i hope the weather helps them move a little better.


----------



## jccooper (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry brent613, yes we have persimmons falling.  I do drive as far as you.  I am here in Bold Springs.  The cool weather fired up the yotes on our place.  All the food plots are up, but the soil is dry again.  I'm hoping to get some more rain in the next 10 days.  If we don't, I will have to haul water to them again.  This isn't any fun!


----------



## jccooper (Oct 6, 2011)

Yotes, yotes, and more yotes.  What can we do about this folks?  Other than sit in the tree and wait on them to come by.


----------



## jasen17 (Oct 9, 2011)

This past week has been a good week. Two buddies of mine killed doe's, and i killed a doe tusday afternoon, and my biggest buck to date with a bow friday afternoon, a good 8 point.  I hope this rain moves in, my food plots sure need it.


----------



## jccooper (Oct 11, 2011)

jasen17 do you have a photo of the buck?  I hear we are getting some rain at our club.  It is a good thing our food plots was needing it.


----------



## jccooper (Oct 12, 2011)

*jasen17's buck*

Jasen17's 8 point buck taken this past Friday the 7th of October 2011.


----------



## brent613 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice buck what part of the county was this in?


----------



## jasen17 (Oct 13, 2011)

He came from some family land i hunt near 5 points


----------



## How2fish (Oct 13, 2011)

jasen17 said:


> He came from some family land i hunt near 5 points



Congrats that's a nice buck !


----------



## brent613 (Oct 15, 2011)

we get any rain down there the past week?


----------



## jasen17 (Oct 15, 2011)

it rained just about everyday except yesterday


----------



## jccooper (Oct 16, 2011)

We had 1.5inc in our rain tube for the week.  We are at the Warren/Glascock county line off of Hobbs Rd.  I'm seeing reports of rain for Tues night.  Bring it on I'll take as much as we can get.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 17, 2011)

JC we are in Warren right at the Shoals area on the Glascock,Hancock,Warren line is that near you?


----------



## jccooper (Oct 17, 2011)

How2fish, we are right at 2.5 miles north east of Gibson GA.  Just off of Hwy 80 on Hobbs Rd.  I am not sure where the Shoals area is.  This is only my 2nd year hunting in Glascock, and I am still learning the area.


----------



## brent613 (Oct 21, 2011)

*jccooper*

jccooper you guys are not to far from us maybe 15 min or so! Good luck to everyone i wont be down to saturday afternoon my son has his last football game that morning so.See u guys in the woods.


----------



## jasen17 (Oct 21, 2011)

After working the past two weeks straight 12-16 hours a day I am ready to hit the woods this evening and all weekend.  I hope everyone has a sucuessful weekend!


----------



## panhead109 (Oct 26, 2011)

Any rutting in glasscock county


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Oct 27, 2011)

panhead109 said:


> Any rutting in glasscock county



Yes.  On the evening of the 14th, I had 3 bucks chasing a doe.  One snort-wheezed at another deer down the hill that i couldn't see.  The were grunting and chasing like crazy.  On the mornng of the 16th, I rattled in a shooter that stayed in the thick stuff (I had my bow) and had a 2.5 yr old 8 pt running a doe.  

I was in Illinois last week, but I have heard of several being killed while chasing.  There are lots of running tracks everywhere and signs of buck fights in 3 of my plots.  Things will only get better as it cools off a little.


----------



## panhead109 (Oct 27, 2011)

*sounds good*

thanks for the info should be right the next 2 weeks then


----------



## jccooper (Nov 2, 2011)

It should be great this weekend.  We have already had a nice nine and ten pointer killed.  Been seeing some small bucks working.  How is everyone else getting along?


----------



## brent613 (Nov 7, 2011)

How was everyones weekend down there?My dad killed a big 6 pointer sunday morning looks like the rut is on, i cant wait to get down there this weekend.


----------



## jccooper (Nov 14, 2011)

We have been a little slow on our club up till this Sat morning.  I just seen the bucks after does Friday morning.


----------



## jccooper (Dec 14, 2011)

Well our season has picked up a little.  The thinning crews have moved in and the deer seam to be moving better for us.  How is it for you folks?


----------

